# I have only reached this far.



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

The day finally came, when i found myself ready to pull this on tape. Things i learned from experiences include: poor lightings will affect your visual of both targets and (much overlooked) bandset. Doing this outside might just spook someone. Enjoy watching!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video, thanks for sharing


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice shot. I'm even more impressed that you got it holding a Dankung with a hammer grip.


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

flipgun said:


> Nice shot. I'm even more impressed that you got it holding a Dankung with a hammer grip.


Ive never figured what style of grip i've been using, just know it as a vertical fork hold. Thank you for the insight! Its a hammer grip..


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Great shot steveewonders :thumbsup:

Not possible to make it anyway better than that :headbang:


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

Kalevala said:


> Great shot steveewonders :thumbsup:
> 
> Not possible to make it anyway better than that :headbang:


I look forward to popping 3 flames one after another. That, demands firm & un-trembling consistencies. A lot more work though!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

steveewonders said:


> The day finally came, when i found myself ready to pull this on tape. Things i learned from experiences include: poor lightings will affect your visual of both targets and (much overlooked) bandset. Doing this outside might just spook someone. Enjoy watching!


Great shooting, but you put yourself in a lot of danger from very possible ricochets.

Poor candle, you snuffed out it's life...

You wouldn't be able to shoot your slingshot in the stairwell of a NYC housing project building - the drug dealers would chase you away.

Thanks for sharing!!

THWACK!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

He is shooting mud balls, no fear of ricochets


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

skropi said:


> He is shooting mud balls, no fear of ricochets


Nice going. You Twacked the Twacker with that one.


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

THWACK! said:


> steveewonders said:
> 
> 
> > The day finally came, when i found myself ready to pull this on tape. Things i learned from experiences include: poor lightings will affect your visual of both targets and (much overlooked) bandset. Doing this outside might just spook someone. Enjoy watching!
> ...


They very well shield both eyes before approaching! Cuz i may decide which one to get. MWAhahahaha!!!! :target: :target: Or i may even be tempted to send a pill up either nostril :devil:


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

skropi said:


> He is shooting mud balls, no fear of ricochets





skropi said:


> He is shooting mud balls, no fear of ricochets


Indeed. These are chinese mud balls.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > He is shooting mud balls, no fear of ricochets
> ...


You should know, as a former Twacker.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

skropi said:


> He is shooting mud balls, no fear of ricochets


Don't know about mud balls - I've lead a sheltered life. Po' liddle ol' me.


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

THWACK! said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > He is shooting mud balls, no fear of ricochets
> ...


Nobody will possibly know about everything. Besides there have been mud balls that do ricochet hard when velocity appears slower.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

steveewonders said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


So Mr. THWACK! had a good point. (Heck, I knew that)

Any projectile that shatters upon impact has the possibility of returning fragments to the shooter and has the possibility of injuring him if the shooter is too close.

...and that's why at least safety glasses are recommended to be warn...


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

THWACK! said:


> steveewonders said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Soft yellow ones like these are made to poof away even at lower velocities. Ive been avoiding those choco colored ones that are partially kiln fired to come back in edges and cores, eyes not be taken for granted.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice shooting! And camera work... and hahaha... the whole mud in yer eye jokes. Good stuff. Thanks for sharing.

Ans holy moley Kalevala likes it! That guy and Treefork are SSF snipers! Oh, I love this place.


----------

